

Ask HN: What are the best of public SOAP Web Services - sh1mmer

I'm doing some research for a book and I'm looking for the best publicly available SOAP web services.<p>I know Google and Ebay/Paypal have some. Do people have some example they think really highlight the best of the SOAP architecture?<p>Thanks :)
======
xchecker
Just curious, does anyone still care about SOAP? It may be alive inside some
companies' intranets but it seems to be dead on the public web.

When I've developed APIs, people clamor for JSON, REST, and serialized PHP.
Maybe I'm in some non-Microsoft, non-Java ghetto?

~~~
wheels
It's used by a lot of enterprise software -- like the kind that will still be
running more or less unchanged a decade from now.

I find it a pain in the ass to write SOAP interfaces, but I don't mind at all
working with them. Running a compiler on the WSDL file for my programming
language of choice is often a lot faster to get up and running than wrapping a
REST API and WADL seems not to have really taken off.

------
dizz
Amazon EC2 - <http://s3.amazonaws.com/ec2-downloads/ec2.wsdl> S3 -
<http://s3.amazonaws.com/doc/2006-03-01/AmazonS3.wsdl>

And I'm sure there's others... in fact here's a dude that's listed all the
amazon services exposed as wsdl <http://www.ecocoma.com/amazon_wsdl.aspx>

------
timcederman
Google does not currently have a publicly available SOAP web service, unless
you already have a key.

------
zacharydanger
I know Chase's Paymentech payment gateway has a SOAP interface. Good? Maybe.
SOAP? Yep.

------
wheels
MS Live Search has a SOAP API as well.

------
jmtame
I second that

